# OEM+ Engine Bay



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

EVAP Delete 
Flaps + Motor + Dividers Delete 
Banjo to Bamboo Conversion 
HPFP Mount Bolts to Studs Conversion 
Battery Relocation With Circuit Breaker 
DV Relocated to The Front 
Red Coils & Conduit  
2.0L FSI Valve Cover With Mann Provent CCV 
RS4 Valve 

APR STGIII 98 & 104 Maps (Installed @ 51K km, Now @ 97K km, :thumbup: to APR) 
APR Cat-Less RSC Exhaust (V-Banded all the way) 
APR HPFP 
APR IC 

AEM Dry-Flow 
Blox 6" to 3" Velocity stack 
Unitronic STG3 DSG Re-Map 

Ghanem :beer:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Have you noticed much of a difference with the DV relocate?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

What cover is this ?


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

crew219 said:


> Have you noticed much of a difference with the DV relocate?


 Not really :thumbup:


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> What cover is this ?


 2.0L FSI as I mentioned, about 4 holes don't line-up :laugh: 

20,000km later and no sign of leakage :thumbup:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

EL_3grab said:


> 2.0L FSI as I mentioned, about 4 holes don't line-up :laugh:
> 
> 20,000km later and no sign of leakage :thumbup:


 Woooot!!!??  :what: :sly:


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> Woooot!!!??  :what: :sly:


 14 - 4 = 10 Bolts, thats enough


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks pretty nice! 

Cheers and congrats! 

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

May that red Conduit be used with the 2.0T FSI cover? Or Only with the one you have? 

In case it would fit could you please let me know it's part number? 

In advance thanks you very much! 

Beto


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> May that red Conduit be used with the 2.0T FSI cover? Or Only with the one you have?


 Normal valve cover will work, but the red conduit needs a small modification to work with coils harness 



> In case it would fit could you please let me know it's part number?


 I challenge anyone to find the red conduit part# :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> Normal valve cover will work, but the red conduit needs a small modification to work with coils harness
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge anyone to find the red conduit part# :laugh:


 That's a tuff one man! 

Thanks, 

Beto


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

EL_3grab said:


> Normal valve cover will work, but the red conduit needs a small modification to work with coils harness
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge anyone to find the red conduit part# :laugh:


 It's not from the passenger side bank of a 4.2 B6 S4?


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

crew219 said:


> It's not from the passenger side bank of a 4.2 B6 S4?


 Nope, it's I4 specific


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> Nope, it's I4 specific


 I'll try to wonder out!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

EL_3grab said:


>


 Nicely Done:thumbup: 

Just not a fan of the filter in the engine bay , espec with your area with high temps . Bob.G


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

rracerguy717 said:


> Just not a fan of the filter in the engine bay , espec with your area with high temps . Bob.G


 Hopefully that will change soon 

ITG is coming out with a TT-RS application


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! Clean! Looks real good. 

The latest TSI intake fits the stage 3 kit if you get the TSI maf to intake tube. lines up to the front of the car, made of CF. Look pretty hot.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Wow! Clean! Looks real good.
> 
> The latest TSI intake fits the stage 3 kit if you get the TSI maf to intake tube. lines up to the front of the car, made of CF. Look pretty hot.


 Link? 

edit: think this is it if anyone is interested. 

http://www.itgairfilters.com/downloads/VAG Kit Oct 10.pdf 

This better than carbonio?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

HalvieCuw said:


> Link?
> 
> edit: think this is it if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


 Not a fan of foam filters. Very low dust capacity.


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

It's pretty. Droooool.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

looks nice. wish I cared this much about how my engine bay looked.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Wow! Clean! Looks real good.
> 
> The latest TSI intake fits the stage 3 kit if you get the TSI maf to intake tube. lines up to the front of the car, made of CF. Look pretty hot.


 On the AEM, you can fit your head inside that thing :laugh: 




HalvieCuw said:


> Link?
> 
> edit: think this is it if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


 Yup, Thats probably it. Would like to know the filter & the box dimensions compared to ITG RAB65 




crew219 said:


> Not a fan of foam filters. Very low dust capacity.


 x2, I'll swapping the filter with the closest AEM match 




StuMacLean said:


> It's pretty. Droooool.





loudgli said:


> looks nice. wish I cared this much about how my engine bay looked.


 Danke Schön :beer:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

EL_3grab said:


> I challenge anyone to find the red conduit part# :laugh:


 Haboob....you should be a little nicer. 

Valve cover is from an Early European Audi A4 2.0 FSI and the wire loom is from An Audi A4 B6 8E ALT engine harness.:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> Haboob....you should be a little nicer.
> 
> Valve cover is from an Early European Audi A4 2.0 FSI and the wire loom is from An Audi A4 B6 8E ALT engine harness.:thumbup:


 Hello Issam Abed, 

Thank you very much for this info! 

Cheers, 

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Wow! Clean! Looks real good.
> 
> The latest TSI intake fits the stage 3 kit if you get the TSI maf to intake tube. lines up to the front of the car, made of CF. Look pretty hot.


 +1, I think it would look really nice! 

and also hi Arin, 

Which is the APR filter's model that you use in your competition cars? 

Cheers, 

Beto


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> Valve cover is from an Early European Audi A4 2.0 FSI


 The valve cover is from BLY engine, Golf 2.0L FSI 150 HP 



> and the wire loom is from An Audi A4 B6 8E ALT engine harness.:thumbup:


 Errrrrrrrr, Try again :laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

EL_3grab said:


> Errrrrrrrr, Try again :laugh:


 dont have to, i have one here....


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> dont have to, i have one here....


 PM me the part# to confirm


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

looks good!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> PM me the part# to confirm


 At some point are you going to tell us the part number of the harness? Hahaha! 

I give up! I don't know from which car is it! 

Cheers, 

Beto


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

can you PLEASE, PLEASE post the part number for the red conduit? 

I've been searching off an on for a whole year for it


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

skateboy918 said:


> can you PLEASE, PLEASE post the part number for the red conduit?
> 
> I've been searching off an on for a whole year for it


 Issam will do :biggrinsanta:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> Issam will do :biggrinsanta:


 Hi EL_3grab, 

Issam is as a nice Guy as well as you are!... So please let us know man! 

Cheers, 

Beto


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi EL_3grab,
> 
> Issam is as a nice Guy as well as you are!... So please let us know man!
> 
> ...


 Ok, I'm giving up 

It's one of those  

8E0 971 824 A 
8E0 971 824 B 
8E0 971 824 D 
8E0 971 824 E 
8E0 971 824 F 
8E0 971 824 G 
8E0 971 824 H 
8E0 971 824 J 
8E0 971 824 K 
8E0 971 824 L 
8E0 971 824 N 
8E0 971 824 P 
8E0 971 824 R 
8E0 971 824 S 
8E0 971 824 Q 

(keep in mind they are actual parts #)


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

EL_3grab said:


> Ok, I'm giving up
> 
> It's one of those
> 
> ...


 Ok i pic "R" cause it's the same color....

Duh....


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

golfrs said:


> ok i pic "r" cause it's the same color....
> 
> Duh.... :d


 
.... "that's right johnie...show him the price"


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> Ok i pic "R" cause it's the same color....
> 
> Duh....


 Very close, but not quite right 

I wish this smilie were here >>


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> Very close, but not quite right
> 
> I wish this smilie were here >>


 LOL! 

GolfRS, Issam Abed, Bob and EL-3grab... As well as everyone else, 

This might be of your interest : 

In the January 2011's issue of Eurotuner on page 14, they says that www.heperformance.com has realized a 2.0l FSI Intake manifold. 


Cheers, 

Beto


----------



## dstang (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know why the harness off the passenger side of the 4.2 V8 in the AUDI S4 would work? I don't have the part number yet but will very shortly 

(driver side pictured)

I know you said yours is I4 specific but i don't see why these wouldn't work










I'm sure yours is from an Audi S3?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

dstang said:


> I don't know why the harness off the passenger side of the 4.2 V8 in the AUDI S4 would work? I don't have the part number yet but will very shortly
> 
> (driver side pictured)
> 
> ...


Nice... Nice.... Pretty nice!
:beer::beer:


----------



## akash_sky1 (May 30, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> Hopefully that will change soon
> 
> ITG is coming out with a TT-RS application


My friend here in Glasgow Uk was the first the have that intake, ITG made it for him as a custom one off, its a beast.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

dstang said:


> I don't know why the harness off the passenger side of the 4.2 V8 in the AUDI S4 would work? I don't have the part number yet but will very shortly
> 
> (driver side pictured)
> 
> ...


 
Nope, it's from the engine in the second pic 

Now, you need to find that engine code, keep in mind they only produce it for 2 years !!!

umpkin:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> Nope, it's from the engine in the second pic
> 
> Now, you need to find that engine code, keep in mind they only produce it for 2 years !!!
> 
> umpkin:


----------



## ToeMoss (Nov 29, 2010)

PM'ed
:wave:


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

ToeMoss said:


> PM'ed
> :wave:


The valve cover is no secret 

But you got the conduit part# wrong :laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> The valve cover is no secret
> 
> But you got the conduit part# wrong :laugh:


Hi EL_3grab,

What's up man!

Indeed even if you don't tell us the part number of the conduit, just let me know if it was a "Bolt on" thing or if you had to do any mods to it.

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi EL_3grab,
> 
> What's up man!
> 
> ...


I will tell on charismas day :biggrinsanta:

As for fitting check post #10


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

EL_3grab said:


> 2.0L FSI Valve Cover With Mann Provent CCV


Any photos of the provent setup?


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Any photos of the provent setup?


Nothing special there, the right plastic hose on the valve cover connected to the CCV via silicon coupling (the OE plastic hose end don't fit/seal with the CCV end on )

and it's routed back on the rear PCV port, also I have a long rubber hose (CCV underneath port) with a plug at the end that act as catch can


----------



## ToeMoss (Nov 29, 2010)

el_3grab said:


> the valve cover is no secret
> 
> but you got the conduit part# wrong :laugh:


...


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

Here is a pic that shows the difference between the TFSI & FSI valve cover, you could see the outer four bolts won't line-up with the cam girdle


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> I will tell on charismas day :biggrinsanta:
> 
> As for fitting check post #10


Your right man you already told me this info! Which kind of mod did you made to the conduit to make it work with the coil packs?

Waiting for the rest of the info to come out! :thumbup::thumbup:

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Your right man you already told me this info! Which kind of mod did you made to the conduit to make it work with the coil packs?
> 
> Waiting for the rest of the info to come out! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


The original 2.0TFSI conduit have extra wire harness that goes to the back of the engine on left side (back side), the red one don't. All you need to do is to break one of the tabs or drill a small hole to route the harness


----------



## DutchcaribbeanGTI (Dec 7, 2000)

EL_3grab said:


> Nope, it's from the engine in the second pic
> 
> Now, you need to find that engine code, keep in mind they only produce it for 2 years !!!
> 
> umpkin:



*8E0 971 824 S*

Can you confirm if this is the part number for the red conduit?


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

DutchcaribbeanGTI said:


> *8E0 971 824 S*
> 
> Can you confirm if this is the part number for the red conduit?












We have a winner .. Finally :biggrinsanta:

Merry Christmas to you all eace:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> The original 2.0TFSI conduit have extra wire harness that goes to the back of the engine on left side (back side), the red one don't. All you need to do is to break one of the tabs or drill a small hole to route the harness


Thanks Man!

Have a good one!

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

DutchcaribbeanGTI said:


> *8E0 971 824 S*
> 
> Can you confirm if this is the part number for the red conduit?



... And the winner is.... DutchCaribbeanGTI! Great man!

Well done!

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> We have a winner .. Finally :biggrinsanta:
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all eace:


Hi EL_3grab,

Thanks for these info!

Is this video from the Citizen Kane's Movie!... I love that movie and the history of William Randolph Hearts, all he achieved and the Castle at California is awesome!

"You provide me with the photographs, and I'll provide you with the war" William Randolph Hearts


Cheers,

Beto


----------



## Mikey Scraps (Feb 1, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> Hopefully that will change soon
> 
> ITG is coming out with a TT-RS application




Is that a not-plastic intake manifold? If so where can I find it. haha


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Mikey Scraps said:


> Is that a not-plastic intake manifold? If so where can I find it. haha


Plastic


EL_3grab said:


> Nope, it's from the engine in the second pic





Issam Abed said:


> Audi A4 B6 8E ALT engine harness.:thumbup:


good showing:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> Plastic
> 
> 
> good showing:thumbup:


+1, And thanks Issam Abed!

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> good showing:thumbup:


I got mine from Audi AWA engine, the production run was from 02 - 04
which is part# 8E0971824S for all years

AWA Engine came with red conduit ONLY




















The ALT engine production was from 00 - 08, and they list only one part# for all years 8E0971824J

Audi ALT engine










But Also










and










go figure :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> I got mine from Audi AWA engine, the production run was from 02 - 04
> which is part# 8E0971824S for all years
> 
> AWA Engine came with red conduit ONLY
> ...


Good info!

Thanks man!

Cheers!

Beto


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks great! I'm really impressed with this bay. Coils look great and the Mann Provent is the ****! :thumbup:



EL_3grab said:


> Flaps + Motor + Dividers Delete


More info on this please. Are you talking about the intake flaps?



EL_3grab said:


> HPFP Mount Bolts to Studs Conversion


Great idea :beer:



EL_3grab said:


> DV Relocated to The Front


From what OEM car?


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

EL_3grab said:


> Nothing special there, the right plastic hose on the valve cover connected to the CCV via silicon coupling (the OE plastic hose end don't fit/seal with the CCV end on )
> 
> and it's routed back on the rear PCV port, also I have a long rubber hose (CCV underneath port) with a plug at the end that act as catch can



....I'm not understanding this completely...I get hose off bottom of ProVent to catch the gunk, and I think input to Provent is the rightmost port on your Valve cover (which seems to have integral PCV??) I'm not clear on the return from Provent. Where does that go? And in your application, does the rear tube (into turbo inlet) have check valve intact or not?


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

vwisthebest said:


> More info on this please. Are you talking about the intake flaps??


Yes, I don't have the intake flaps, the motor and the in head dividers




> From what OEM car?


I used the S3/ED30 DV adapter with Forge flexible hoses :thumbup:


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

iGen3 said:


> ....I'm not understanding this completely...I get hose off bottom of ProVent to catch the gunk, and I think input to Provent is the rightmost port on your Valve cover (which seems to have integral PCV??) I'm not clear on the return from Provent. Where does that go? And in your application, does the rear tube (into turbo inlet) have check valve intact or not?


Valve cover > CCV > APR elbow 











Check 2.0 FSI valve cover pic above, there is no rear tube :thumbup:


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

EL_3grab said:


> Valve cover > CCV > APR elbow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aha, no rear tube = no rear checkvalve. 

When I hooked up my Provent to stock 06 GLI, it pushed oil out the main seals (!) I think it was the rear checkvalve, will have to punch that out I think.


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

is world impex and ECS the only places that has these? has anyone else find these in stock anywhere else?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

skateboy918 said:


> is world impex and ECS the only places that has these? has anyone else find these in stock anywhere else?


 
Hi man! 

Which part(s) are you talking about! 

Have a good one! 

Beto


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

EVAP Delete 

Banjo to Bamboo Conversion 

could you explain this? I want to get rid of my EVAP like a fat chick wants to get rid of her back boobs.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

Krieger said:


> Banjo to Bamboo Conversion


 Banjo Right, Bamboo Left 













> EVAP Delete, I want to get rid of my EVAP like a fat chick wants to get rid of her back boobs.


 There is nothing really, I pulled all the hoses and plugged the port on Intake manifold 

I still have a soft codes for all the things that I got rid off :thumbup:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

would you just swap out the fuel lines from the mani to the ones needed to run the bamboo? 

would make my life alot easier. :thumbup:


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

Krieger said:


> would you just swap out the fuel lines from the mani to the ones needed to run the bamboo?
> 
> would make my life alot easier. :thumbup:


 yup, only the lines not the fuel rail 

I used these parts 

06F 127 509 AB (fuel Line) 
06F 127 511 B (Hose) 
06F 127 213 C (Bamboo Fitting) 
N 906 867 01 (x2) (Spring Clip) 

:thumbup:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

good stuff! thanks alot man.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

This looks incredible. One of the nicest bays that I've seen on a 2.0T.


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

any advice getting the black conduit off? did you just break it to get it off?


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

skateboy918 said:


> any advice getting the black conduit off? did you just break it to get it off?


clip by clip, and put something in between so it doesn't lock again

once you get the clips around the first coil, pry the conduit and they will snap open :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> clip by clip, and put something in between so it doesn't lock again
> 
> once you get the clips around the first coil, pry the conduit and they will snap open :thumbup:


Sweet man! Now my car looks awesome with this conduit and its red coils! :thumbup::thumbup: for you!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> ... DV Relocated to The Front


Hi EL_3grab,


Wich brand of DV relocating kit did you used? Or is it a custom one?

In advance thank you very much!

Best regards,

Beto


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi EL_3grab,
> 
> Wich brand of DV relocating kit did you used? Or is it a custom one?
> 
> ...


OE DV flange and forge hoses


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

im surprised that you didnt take the manifold off and take a dremel to it to smooth it out.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> Sweet man! Now my car looks awesome with this conduit and its red coils! :thumbup::thumbup: for you!


where did you order yours from? ecs says that they are on special order and they wont get them till late june.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

tscbmxer92 said:


> im surprised that you didnt take the manifold off and take a dremel to it to smooth it out.


Because the whole thing will get replaced


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

tscbmxer92 said:


> where did you order yours from? ecs says that they are on special order and they wont get them till late june.


Hi man,

A friend gave it to me!


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

BeauDennis said:


> where did you order yours from? ecs says that they are on special order and they wont get them till late june.


i got it from worldimpex.com

got it within 2 weeks for $25ish total


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

skateboy918 said:


> i got it from worldimpex.com
> 
> got it within 2 weeks for $25ish total


Pretty good deal! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

EL_3grab said:


> Because the whole thing will get replaced


With what? 



skateboy918 said:


> i got it from worldimpex.com
> 
> got it within 2 weeks for $25ish total


It says on their website it ships between 3-4 weeks??



BETOGLI said:


> Hi man,
> 
> A friend gave it to me!


Lucky!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BeauDennis said:


> With what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man! The thing is that it isn't an expensive part... Don't think I'm doing less the gift... It's just that it's one of those few pretty nice looking mods which aren't expensive! LOL!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

what exactly did you do to delete the EVAP?

I want to delete mine but also never got around to it.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

BeauDennis said:


> With what?


Far from finalized, the thing is I didn't feel like spending the time grinding, polishing the mani when I knew it will get replaced



LEWXCORE said:


> what exactly did you do to delete the EVAP?
> 
> I want to delete mine but also never got around to it.


Since your car is NAR, you will have the EVAP Canister near the fuel tank, so you will only need to remove the lines from the mani (metal & rubber lines), and plug the port behind the TB and the one on valve cover

My fuel tank is vented all time near the connection on the firewall :thumbup:


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

What a childish game. I don't understand why this is such a secret.:screwy:


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

theguy1084 said:


> What a childish game. I don't understand why this is such a secret.:screwy:


:laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> :laugh:


LOL!


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

just joined the club :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

EL_3grab said:


> OE DV flange and forge hoses


Thanks man! It looks pretty nice and clean!:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------

